# Abdominal Cervical Cerclage - Non Obstetric



## eimoreno (Oct 14, 2015)

Doctor performed an abdominal cervical cerclage prior to the patient being pregnant.  Normally, we would use code 59325 however, that is only if it is performed during pregnancy.  Since the patient is not yet pregnant would we still use that code?  My other option would be to use 57700 for cerclage of uterine cervix, nonobstetrical.  However, that code is when the procedure is being performed vaginally.  Opinions?


----------

